# CCNA Certifications



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I really hate when I thought I could relax for a while from the grind of studying and exams after graduating last December with my business degree. YEAH RIGHT! Some events at work later, and I'm seeing the spraypainting on the wall.... GET YER CERTIFICATION! Mind you, I already had plans to get my certs. The plans got accelerated.

The first step is, what do I want to get certified in? Answer: CCNA and go along the Security path. Good.

Now, I'm on step two: Finding the proper path. I'm trying to find suggestions on materials and such. I'm going to be sharing this with several co-workers. 

Oh yeah, it just means more sacrifice in my personal life. At this point, is that anything new?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

The CCNA is a very difficult test. I've failed it twice already. The challenge is that it's simultaneously broad and deep, and it's an adaptive exam. If you screw up, it'll give you more questions about what you screwed up.

I'd recommend going ICND1 then ICND2; it's how I'm planning on pulling it off at this point. The two of them together give you the CCNA.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Yeah, prepare to fail once, but don't be discouraged by that - look at those chapters where you fail and revisit/restudy them before take second attempt; don't wait to long - memory would bleed the knowledge taken from book/CD.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

These study guides worked for me:

http://www.pass4sure.com/

Network+ and Security+ are also good ones to have for doors into working for the government.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would be pursuit CCIE, if not the EE/SW jobs ...


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"Chris Blount" said:


> These study guides worked for me:
> 
> http://www.pass4sure.com/
> 
> Network+ and Security+ are also good ones to have for doors into working for the government.


Ah yes, Network+. I took it with A+, not a hard test, but good for certain requirements. Of course when I took them, they were lifetime, so I'm certified, but the stuff on the test is fairly irrelevant on the A+ side. But for places that require it, good to have to get in the door.


----------

